# Owls at the Christmas Market



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Every year I go with my Mum to the Christmas Market.

They tend to have some owls there and you can have a photo with them and donate to the charity.
We always make a donation and this year, we came across the owls in another quieter location too.



















I was going to sneak one home, but thought the budgies might not be best pleased with me if I did.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you so much for posting these pictures! :hug:

I absolutely LOVE owls and seeing these really brightened up my morning. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are awesome pic's...thank's for sharing Therm...


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are so beautiful. I love owls. I have one that visits my place regularly and hunts moths that are attracted to the lights in my living room. He has even spent the night in my bathroom after he managed to fly in my back door chasing a moth one night or should I say early hours of the morning. Dogs woke me up chasing him around the kitchen at 3am.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Absolutely beautiful creatures *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pics, it must have been really nice to have a closer look and interaction with these owls! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh those owls sure are cute! Look at those expressive eyes! They almost don't look real . I'd love to see owls in person. Not around here in the suburbs though, unless at the zoo.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are beautiful owls, Emma! Here in Colorado we have them in our backyard in the spring  

I love owls, these pictures made me smile!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm glad so many of you enjoyed these. I'm very lucky my phone takes such good pictures seeing as I didn't take my digital camera like I normally do.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I wonder if those were juveniles? They have sort of a babyish look to them.


----------

